# Are these blind rivets?



## rficalora (Jan 5, 2023)

I've started disassembly of my Samson (Tida) 5aa to clean it up.  There are two pins on the gearbox casting that are keeping it from coming off.  I've tried prying them out with the casting but am being moderately gentle for fear of breaking the casting (the top lid casting and the motor cover casting are already broken from the prior owner!)

Anyone know if I should be able to pry these off or whether I need to grind the heads off (and then use them as alignment pins when reassembling)?  Or is there another way to get them out?
	

		
			
		

		
	







Extra picture for perspective


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jan 5, 2023)

Taper pins?


----------



## rficalora (Jan 5, 2023)

Ultradog MN said:


> Taper pins?


That's what I had initially assumed, but seems like they wouldn't have been so difficult to pop out.  That's why I'm asking - if they are taper pins, I don't expect grinding the heads off will help.

If I have to grind, drill, etc, I can, but I'm hoping someone has & has gone through the same lathe and knows what they are.


----------



## rficalora (Jan 5, 2023)

Ok, nevermind.  They were, indeed, pins.  The top one was tougher to get to pop free, but I ultimately got it.  Now 9n to cleaning and further inspection.  I already found that the shaft and drive gear (the one on the outside of the box) is supposed to have a key, but the key was missing.  It was just held on with a set screw.  I'm sure I'll find more as I continue into this lathe.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 5, 2023)

The Takisawa lathe has a great feature where they use these locating pins…they have a thread and nut on the exterior end, so you just screw the nut down a bit and the pin pops out.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 5, 2023)

I have a great shop trick for identifying blind rivets.

Using these diagrams, hold them up to the rivets and ask what they see.  It's a reliable test.  

It should... _resolve._.. anything!  See?


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 5, 2023)

Winegrower said:


> The Takisawa lathe has a great feature where they use these locating pins…they have a thread and nut on the exterior end, so you just screw the nut down a bit and the pin pops out.


The nuts are always so hard to turn when the prior owner used a 32 oz ball pein to drive the pins in...

Taper pins forked up:





Taper pins fixed!  It was a festivus miracle that I was able to save those threads.  I almost broke out the powder torch to do a nickel buildup, was relieved I didn't have to.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2023)

pontiac428 said:


> Taper pins fixed! It was a festivus miracle that I was able to save those threads. I almost broke out the powder torch to do a nickel buildup, was relieved I didn't have to.


I see the threaded taper pins as a sign of quality . Our presses down the paper plant were assembled in the factory , torn apart and reassembled in our plant . 44 4 high presses 80 ft high and easily 600 ft long . Goss had a heck of a precision process back then , now they are useless .


----------

